# Any one here fishing tenkara?



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm new to the forum . I have dabbled with fly rods a little but never got serious . I fish a lot with telescopic bream poles and jigs . Tenkara seemed interesting, so I gave it a try mostly on sunfish . I have been using a tenkara rod this year and it is a blast . I also think I average a little bigger fish than more common methods. I use small poppers , small hopper flies, beadhead prince fly . In small creeks I do good on a couple simple flies from my feable attemps at fly tying one is just black thread wrapped on a #14 hook to look like a mosquito larva and off white embriodery thread on a #12 hook that looks a little like a wax worm
Roy


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've looked at it but it looks like yet another way I can struggle to catch fish. Interesting reading while I was googling it.


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

ducman491 said:


> I've looked at it but it looks like yet another way I can struggle to catch fish. Interesting reading while I was googling it.


I have caught fish on tenkara when nothing else produced


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

Stuff like this  I sometimes strap the rod to the top tube of my bicycle enough gear to fish fits easily in the cargo pocket I have a small net that fits the other cargo pocket and fish the creek along the bike trail at miami whitewater or along the great or little miami rivers
Roy


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

It does look interesting and I dig the ancient history of it.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

I have been reading alot about those Tendara fly fishing rods and watched alot of the YouTube video's on them....I am about to get one next month for about $60...The 11' Caddis Creek Model....I will sure come in handy fishing those small streams and creeks...plus it will also handle the bigger fish if you don't horse in the fish and just let it tire itself out....I was watching a couple of those video's on YouTube and they were catching Salmon and Grayling with it...and the Owner of the Company was demonstrating how to catch carp with it...the nice thing I like about it is no more carrying spools of tippet material with you...just a 4x and 5x and your all set.

http://tenkaraflyfish.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1671933


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Curse you Plumberroy & Hipwader!!!!  I have been googling all night reading and watching videos to learn a bit more about tenkara. I said to myself, if I can find a set up around $60 I'll get one when my bonus comes (I'm gonna drop the budget on the 3wt a bit to allow it) and give it a shot. Bang, there's a link! I've said it here before, I like to try a little of everything from the buffet and why not it doesn't have to be silly expensive and I can use flies that I already have. I'll have a taste of Japan next I guess.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

They have video's on YouTube on how to tie Tenkara flies....they only use like 6 different flies and that's it....what got me interested was when I was over in PA and visiting a friend that lives near the river were they made that movie "a river runs through it" we visited that area and I seen two anglers one man and his wife fishing with Tenkara Rods...I had no idea what they were doing so I asked them about it...I just thought they bought a big steelhead noodle rod and left off the reel and tied the leader onto the tip of the rod....then they showed me the whole thing when they collapsed it...It's pretty amazing and simple they told me...and they could fish for hours and never any tiring out from casting or worrying about fly line or fly line backing or proper leader building techniques...they both had a 13' outfit with a 13' furled braided leader with a small connector (o) on the end of the leader were you just tie in 2-3' of leader material in 3,4 or 5x and that's it...so simple....they told my their Orvis and Loomis rod and reels have been collecting dust since they discovered tenkara fly fishing....what was so amazing about the whole thing they showed me 1 small box of 6 different tenkara flies they used and they used nothing else....they caught 18 different trout between both of them in the 1 hour I watched them fish...I was invited to go back and fish with them when I got a tenkara rod on my own....and of course a PA fishing license.


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

We don't have many trout but I sure do like hunting bluegill with A tenkara rod


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

The simplicity appeals to me and it'll be bluegill mostly for me too. I may explore the small creeks a bit more for chubs and what not.

I asked Santa for a fly tying kit this year so I'll be able to tie up a variety of normal flies and tenkara stuff too.....if I'm good.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, that is the cheapest is have seen for a Tenkara $60......Mad River Outfitters has one for only $125. I am sure they are not the same style but for $60 that is a pretty good bargain and will not put too much of a dent in the wallet.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

man, back when I visited Japanese tackle shop, their tenkara gear were all in a nice locked shelves... I was just too overwhelm by the cost of them... Unreal to say the least... Until I hold a set in my hand to see the difference between the cheap ones and the more expensive one... I would have to say that I would be willing to spend more and be able to fish all day in their(japanese river) conditions... ))


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Seen someone on the Creek I fished over the weekend for trout fishing with a 11' tenkara rod...he let me hold it and fish with it for about 10 minutes....man I have gotta get me one...there so lightweight....beats holding and fishing with a fly rod and reel all day.....

Tite Lines !!

Mike


----------

